# video: drilling on the lathe (another one)



## Lenny (Sep 10, 2010)

I know this has been done, (and probably done better), but I was bored today and decided to try making a video.

Drilling an Amboyna burl blank on my Jet mini with a PSI collet chuck.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1suUVIQpfQ


----------



## PenMan1 (Sep 10, 2010)

Good Job, Lenny! That's exactly how I do it, except I don't use the tape. I just keep a Sharpie fine point by the lathe and put a small mark on the bit. I make so many pens with the same length tube that the mark on the bit is just about permanent now.

Excellent video (and I like that high dollar dust collector collar)  Wish my Jet were that clean!


----------



## Lenny (Sep 10, 2010)

PenMan1 said:


> (and I like that high dollar dust collector collar)


 
LOL ... yeah, it's pretty fancy. :biggrin:
I have actually started to think about doing something different ... but whatever I've tried so far .... well, it's still there! The PSI one looks promising but I'm not sure it would be any better.


----------



## PenMan1 (Sep 10, 2010)

Lenny said:


> PenMan1 said:
> 
> 
> > (and I like that high dollar dust collector collar)
> ...


 
I have the PSI one, yours looks better. The PSI "flap" front seemed like a good idea, but it gets so much acrylic and CA on it that it is impossible to see through.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 10, 2010)

Awesome video. I hope this one gets put in the library.


----------



## Jim15 (Sep 11, 2010)

Nice video Lenny. Thanks for taking time to post it.


----------



## johnnycnc (Sep 11, 2010)

Nice Job, Lenny, Thanks for sharing with us!
These short videos are fun and informational..good stuff


----------



## witz1976 (Sep 11, 2010)

awesome job Lenny.  I gotta agree with Andy...you lathe is WAY too clean:biggrin:


----------



## randyrls (Sep 11, 2010)

PenMan1 said:


> I have the PSI one, yours looks better. The PSI "flap" front seemed like a good idea, but it gets so much acrylic and CA on it that it is impossible to see through.



Clean it with the same polish you use for acrylic pens, then put a layer of Saran wrap on the underside.  Replace when it gets grungy...

Dirt Bikers do this to their face shields and have multiple layers of wrap.  During a race when it gets dirty, they rip off a layer.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 11, 2010)

witz1976 said:


> awesome job Lenny. I gotta agree with Andy...you lathe is WAY too clean:biggrin:


 
Maybe so ... but the rest of the area makes up for it!!! :biggrin:


----------



## moke (Sep 11, 2010)

Great Job Lenny----
I never thought to steady the Jacobs---thanks--- learn from this site every day!
Moke


----------



## Lenny (Sep 11, 2010)

moke said:


> Great Job Lenny----
> I never thought to steady the Jacobs---thanks--- learn from this site every day!
> Moke


 
I learned that the HARD way! On my jet mini you I have to be very conscious of how far back I retract the tailstock as the drill chuck arbor is prone to coming loose. I've also had the bit get hung up as I would retract .... keeping a hand on it at least alerts me soon enough if something starts to go bad. It can also help to get the bit started right ... at least that is what I tell myself.


----------



## 1dweeb (Sep 11, 2010)

Very well done.


----------

